# New to the site



## Jep8fan (Jan 24, 2017)

I didn't see a welcome thread, so I'll introduce myself here. I'm Eric from northeast Arkansas.  I don't have many bottles or such myself. I'll be posting several from my late father-in-law's collection when we find one we're stumped on. My brother in law also hit a large cache in his front yard.  They didn't cut appear to be in a burn hole.  Just thrown in and covered up.  I'm posting one in the what's this section now.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome to the  forums. We'll expect to see you back frequently.
Jim


----------



## sandchip (Jan 30, 2017)

Good to have you, Eric.  Look forward to your posts.


----------

